# Apollo pex cincher jams



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a brand new cincher, the same one in the link. I've only used it a few dozen times, and I really like it, however it occasionally jams and won't release off the ring after it is fully cinched. It is not a matter of overtightening, I usually have more play to continue to tighten if I wish. It's not a huge deal, just annoying. I can work it out with any combination of jiggling, force, or continuing to crimp, but no one solution seems to work consistently. Any ideas of what may be happening and how to prevent or fix it?

https://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Hand-...1520769037&sr=8-1&keywords=apollo+pex+crimper


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I have a brand new cincher, the same one in the link. I've only used it a few dozen times, and I really like it, however it occasionally jams and won't release off the ring after it is fully cinched. It is not a matter of overtightening, I usually have more play to continue to tighten if I wish. It's not a huge deal, just annoying. I can work it out with any combination of jiggling, force, or continuing to crimp, but no one solution seems to work consistently. Any ideas of what may be happening and how to prevent or fix it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Hand-...1520769037&sr=8-1&keywords=apollo+pex+crimper







Have you tried slightly squeezing the handles as you turn the release knob?










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

buy chinese junk and you get chinese junk, all you have todo is read all the bad reviews with the same problem...buy a better quality tool...


----------

